# Smudge in Aperture and Manual modes



## ikao (Sep 2, 2009)

I am new to digital photography and have a Nikon Coolpix p5100.  Would appreciate any advice on a strange problem:

When shooting in Aperture or Manual modes (but not in other modes), I see what I can only describe as a good-sized dark smudge that appears consistently in the top middle of the frame.   Please see image for example. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It does NOT show up when shooting in Programmed, Shutter-Priority, or Auto modes.

Any ideas what this is and (more important) how I can get rid of it?

Many thanks.

--Kevin


----------



## Garbz (Sep 3, 2009)

And what aperture does programmed shutter priority or auto give you?

It's a spec of dust on the sensor. The lower the aperture the less visible it is. Take a photo of the sky at f/22 and you'll see a very dark black spot.

Solution is easy:
1. Whip out the manual and find out where the cleaning mode is.
2. Put camera into said mode.
3. Very gently blow into the camera housing, do not get spit in.
4. Look at sensor and make sure it's not fogged up.
5. Either the dust spot is gone, or you need to invest.

This is a crude method and lots of things can go wrong. Look at investing in a blower bulb or something. Do NOT use compressed air, and don't use any wet methods or methods which touch the sensor as your first attempt. Nearly all dust will come off with a gentle blow.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2009)

Uh, the cleaning method described will not work on a point and shoot camera with a non-removable lens, such as the P5100. Do you have any type of smudge on the lens?

It is,by the looks of it, a fairly large (relatively speaking) item that is causing this image flaw.


----------

